# THQ considering Linux and other platforms after Humble Bundle success



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2012)

In case you havn't heard...

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/12/18/thq-considering-linux-and-other-platforms-after-humble-bundle-su/

I doubt we will see AAA titles soon but if they are at least willing to discuss Linux support then I see that as a big step forward. This all relies on how successful Steam for Linux is...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope more companies will soon follow


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 19, 2012)

About time some dev took the time to code real games for Linux, too and not just Windoze.... 

However, I can't help but feel this is at least some form of desperation from THQ to save their falling share price/failing company from the dogs by gaining support from another group of people in the hopes of sustaining themselves.



I hope THQ live on... I want Company of Heroes like a crackho wants her next fix. :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> In case you havn't heard...
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/12/18/thq-considering-linux-and-other-platforms-after-humble-bundle-su/
> 
> I doubt we will see AAA titles soon but if they are at least willing to discuss Linux support then I see that as a big step forward. This all relies on how successful Steam for Linux is...



THQ is going there in hopes of making money for a change. Ever since the leader of Team Ninja left they have been screwed.


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> THQ is going there in hopes of making money for a change. Ever since the leader of Team Ninja left they have been screwed.



Ever since Rubin took over, you mean?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> I hope THQ live on... I want Company of Heroes like a crackho wants her next fix. :shadedshu



same!


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2012)

Well now I regret not picking up that THQ bundle a while back. They probably won't get cheaper sales than that.

Also, THQ to declare bankruptcy soonish
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/thq-inc-secures-asset-purchase-185300188.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2012)

YEp nick, PCgamer just posted this on FB

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/12/19/thq-bankruptcy/


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 19, 2012)

Obvious possibility of THQ bringing their games to Steambox. CoH2 on Steambox? Yes please.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 19, 2012)

Best news of the day! Moar Games using GL Please!


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Well now I regret not picking up that THQ bundle a while back. They probably won't get cheaper sales than that.
> 
> Also, THQ to declare bankruptcy soonish
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/thq-inc-secures-asset-purchase-185300188.html



I forgot about it.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

More momentum for gaming on linux.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

there is a lot of forward momentum with gaming on linux. honestly, i can hardly believe it. if things really do pan out and i start seeing some AAA titles on linux i will personally bake Gabe a cake and hand deliver it to him.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 20, 2012)

it would be too awesome. I'm sure Valve will be among if not the first company to get AAA titles compatible with linux.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 20, 2012)

With THQ basically going under, I'm sure their comments on their push to Linux will be on hold for quite some time.
The whole thing boils down to can the developers and publishers get a good ROI by porting games to Linux. If they can, it will happen. While having the likes of Gabe and Valve pushing for it is good, they are not big enough (from a development standpoint) to enact an industry wide rush to produce on the platform. 
We shall see.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> With THQ basically going under, I'm sure their comments on their push to Linux will be on hold for quite some time.



This is what I thought reading the thread title.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

Kreij said:


> With THQ basically going under, I'm sure their comments on their push to Linux will be on hold for quite some time.
> The whole thing boils down to can the developers and publishers get a good ROI by porting games to Linux. If they can, it will happen. While having the likes of Gabe and Valve pushing for it is good, they are not big enough (from a development standpoint) to enact an industry wide rush to produce on the platform.
> We shall see.



the point is that THQ is exploring other streams of revenue and the linux platform is one of them. if steam for linux is profitable then perhaps other developer studios will crunch some numbers to see if it will work for them. just this simple line of thought to even consider exploring linux is leap years past where we were one year ago.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the point is that THQ is exploring other streams of revenue and the linux platform is one of them. if steam for linux is profitable then perhaps other developer studios will crunch some numbers to see if it will work for them. just this simple line of thought to even consider exploring linux is leap years past where we were one year ago.



They are exploring the unemployment line now.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are exploring the unemployment line now.



It looks to me like the humble bundle went to pay the executives bonuses for this year.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are exploring the unemployment line now.



apparently you didn't read that THQ is going to continue to get financing to remain fully operation per chapter 11 rules. troll elsewhere.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are exploring the unemployment line now.



Just because a company bankrupts doesn't mean they cease to exist. Hostess declared bankruptcy in the early otts and they still threw the ball around for another decade. It's just a way to fire people without looking like complete jerks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Just because a company bankrupts doesn't mean they cease to exist. Hostess declared bankruptcy in the early otts and they still threw the ball around for another decade. *It's just a way to fire people without looking like complete jerks.*



Hence my comment about the unemployment line. Even when I state a fact I get called a troll by the haters. HATERS GONNA HATE!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hence my comment about the unemployment line. Even when I state a fact I get called a troll by the haters. HATERS GONNA HATE!



except that nobody is going to be fired...again, reading is important. now please...shoo!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> except that nobody is going to be fired...again, reading is important. now please...shoo!



Yeah because everyone keeps their job when a company goes into bankruptcy. Excuse me Easy but I have worked for two companies that did this. People got fired. You are out of your mind if you think different.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah because everyone keeps their job when a company goes into bankruptcy. Excuse me Easy but I have worked for two companies that did this. People got fired. You are out of your mind if you think different.



except no.

i said that THQ is exploring other streams of revenue. you said they are exploring the unemployment line. 

THQ is not exploring the unemployment line since operations are continuing normally. please go back to drawing and using the apple products you hate and let me handle the logic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> except no.
> 
> i said that THQ is exploring other streams of revenue. you said they are exploring the unemployment line.
> 
> THQ is not exploring the unemployment line since operations are continuing normally. please go back to drawing and using the apple products you hate and let me handle the logic.



They filed chapter 11. Thats not "operations are continuing normally".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They filed chapter 11. Thats not "operations are continuing normally".



apparently you dont need reading skills to draw. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/thq-inc-secures-asset-purchase-185300188.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently you dont need reading skills to draw.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/thq-inc-secures-asset-purchase-185300188.html



And once they buy is done they will trim fat. Thats how it works Easy. You don't go bankrupt and keep everything you had before.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And once they buy is done they will trim fat. Thats how it works Easy. You don't go bankrupt and keep everything you had before.



that doesn't mean they won't continue to explore other revenue streams like linux which is the main purpose of this entire thread...


----------



## Nordic (Dec 21, 2012)

There is nothing saying that they are laying off people but you don't expect them to not cut costs do you. I would expect them to cut costs and explore new sources of revenue. Labor is just one cost possible to cut. Some have mentioned there was a bloated upper management, if so, they should start there.


----------

